# My 16' Skiff project



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Today I finally picked up the skiff which I have been obsessing over on Craigslist for the past few days. ;D 

I believe it to be an early dolphin (pre-superskiff) which was used as an aquatic weed control boat in S. Fl. 

When I brought her home:













































Washed her off real quick and slapped on the 25 for a wet test!










She floats purdy dang shallow









Bow has a nice flare to it









Poles well with another angler in the front, Tracks well









My friend Will tryin out some old school poling









Overall I'm in love with the boat. I think it will make a great poling skiff with a little work. 

Now I just have to decide the interior layout and get to work! ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: My 16" Skiff project*

That's a piece of Florida boating history.
Make her look good. Pics 4 and 5 of a previous post
is another Dolphin 16 converted to a flats skiff.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1236602846


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: My 16" Skiff project*

Officially Jealous ;D Seriously very sweet looking and a simple clean canvas to start with. It looks like it can handle some chop keep you dry and go REAL SKINNY, what more could a guy ask for? Make the best of it and good luck to ya!! Keep us posted looks like could be the start of a COOOL buildup.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: My 16" Skiff project*

Great stuff. Is that your trailer or did it come with it? A lot of trailer for that little guy


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: My 16" Skiff project*

That's our trailer. ;D 

The boat didn't come with a trailer but I have a continental that should work for it... just needs an axle. :

@Brett: The Dolphin you posted had a 70 on it?  My boat seemed to be pretty good with the 25 (even though the prop I have is on it's last leg). Maybe I'm going about this all wrong! ;D

In the next few days I should be able to put it back in and get a GPS speed with the 25 and maybe the 35.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: My 16" Skiff project*

that thing with a 70 would all out fly...... but i think your better off with a smaller hp motor so you can put a smaller gas tank... less weight means skinnier water


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: My 16" Skiff project*

Yeah that was a little bit of sarcasm. Unless I come across a real good deal on a 150lb carbureted Tohatsu 50hp I'll be sticking with the 25 merc or 35 johnson. 

I think I'm gonna start by getting the outside of the hull dealt with. Make sure everything is squared up and the start filling, grinding and fairing. This will give me some time to work out exactly how I want to layout the interior too.


----------



## flaco (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: My 16" Skiff project*

That's a really cool skiff...let me know when you're ready to sell it


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: My 16" Skiff project*

Great find. I love a good deal and the idea of restoring an old boat. 

I have a name for it. Since it was probably an old aquatic weed control boat I would name it Pond Scum ;D


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: My 16" Skiff project*

that thing is pretty cool. Looking forward to seeing what you do with it! Congrats
Dave


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Its now a 16' Skiff Project


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you very much Tom. 

Mini update: The hull is now flipped on sawhorses and somewhat clean. I'm going to be borrowing a DA sander from a friend to start finding the highs and lows.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Just incase you missed it, here is the history of your hull right from the man who built and designed them...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1209781296/51#51


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That thing does look nice!!! Congratulations and good luck with the project. I like the lines of the cap (or top) too. AND they threw in a skateboard with the sale, sweeet!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet hull!


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Now for sale. Too much for me. :-[ 
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1280804485


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Ahhhhhh, man that hurts! I was secretely wishing one of those would pop up for sale once I get the new house settled in! Ugggg, my timing sucks. Well, good luck with your sale and good luck with school!


----------

